# ملف هام جدا عن أدوات الإنارة الحديثة للمعماريين ومهندسي التصميم الداخلي



## Ezzat_Baroudi (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته إخواني يمكنك تحميل الملف بالضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/41007d1244820623-ch_05_03.pdf


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (13 يونيو 2009)

إخواني أتمنى التعليق على الموضوع بعد الإطلاع عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طالبة العفو (13 يونيو 2009)

جاري التحمييييل...
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (14 يونيو 2009)

طالبة العفو قال:


> جاري التحمييييل...
> جزاكم الله خيرا


شكرا لك أختي العزيزة على المرور والمشاركة 
أتمنى تقييم الموضوع بعد القراءة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (14 يونيو 2009)

طالبة العفو قال:


> جاري التحمييييل...
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 شكرا لمروك ومشاركتك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 يوليو 2009)

إخواني أتمنى التعليق بعد قراءة الموضوع


----------



## hany mhmod (3 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم*

مقال جيد ما شاء الله


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه صراحه الملف رائع جدا ومفيد جدا وبارك الله فيك على الفائدة


----------



## Aziz Bin Saud (4 يوليو 2009)

كتاااااااااب رائع جداً و المعلومات الموجوده ممتازه الله يبارك فيك ويجزاك خير


----------



## i.s.m.a. (4 يوليو 2009)

الملف ما راضى يفتح عندى وانا ارغب فى قراءته اعينونى


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (4 يوليو 2009)

i.s.m.a. قال:


> الملف ما راضى يفتح عندى وانا ارغب فى قراءته اعينونى



الملف أختي العزيز هو بصيغة ملف بي دبي إف PDF
أعتقد انه يلزمك تحميل أو تحديث برنامج Adobe Acrobat Reader


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله موضوعاتك متميزة اخ عزت
وشكرا ع الملف العربي
فالمراجع المترجمة للعربية في موضع الانارة غير متوفرة
فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (5 يوليو 2009)

دكتورة معمارية قال:


> ماشاء الله موضوعاتك متميزة اخ عزت
> وشكرا ع الملف العربي
> فالمراجع المترجمة للعربية في موضع الانارة غير متوفرة
> فجزاك الله خيرا


 شكرا جزيلا لك أختي العزيزة على مرورك المميز


----------



## مايزنر (10 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي عزت على هذا الملف الرائع، الشرح فيه سهل ومبسط ومدعوم بالصور، ويحتاجه كل معماري مهتم بالتصميم الداخلي...
عمل رائع تشكر عليه...


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (10 يوليو 2009)

مايزنر قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً أخي عزت على هذا الملف الرائع، الشرح فيه سهل ومبسط ومدعوم بالصور، ويحتاجه كل معماري مهتم بالتصميم الداخلي...
> عمل رائع تشكر عليه...



أشكرك على مرورك أخي العزيز


----------



## hishont2 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جارى التحميل وشكراً لكم أخوكم هشام فنى تبريد وتكييف


----------



## raghad (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة
من المهم جدا ان تكون لدينا خلفية كهذه عن الانارة لانها عامل مهم جدا في التصميم 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حميدوان (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور 
انا عم حمل الكتاب أتمنى ان يكون مفيد


----------



## أغيد الفرا (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل

يعطيك العافية


----------



## sima (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله
جاري التحميل
الملف بغاية الاهمية
شكرا


----------



## aaharraz (5 سبتمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## anahena (10 نوفمبر 2009)

أكثر من رائع وأبحث عنه من مدة


----------



## anahena (12 نوفمبر 2009)

من فضلك أين أجد باقى الأجزاء


----------



## tamer ezz (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dx.koky (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*الملف ما راضى يفتح عندى وانا ارغب فى قراءته اعينونى*​


----------



## Alinajeeb (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sufian_2pac (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور جدا معلومات هامه جدا للاضاءه تسلم عليها
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمشاركتك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (13 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا شكرا لك*​


----------

